# Screen printing on "Waffle" or thermal shirts



## complicata (Jan 1, 2010)

Is printing on a thermal shirt the same as any other shirt? The reason I ask is because of the texture of the material, I am worried the ink will fill the indents and not give me a crisp line.


----------



## Grosbeak (Oct 23, 2007)

I've printed on AA waffle shirts with great success using the same screens, inks, squeegee etc. as with other cotton shirts. My lines were crisp. However, some brands might have deeper crevices which could cause problems.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck.


----------



## systmvayne (Jul 16, 2009)

I would avoid darks till you get lights correct. Under bases can be killer with waffle. Or if you have experience with discharge that would be the best option.


----------



## JoeJitsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Not a problem, just printed some today.


----------

